

Cappuccino Training Course: iDeveloper TV - Me1000
http://cappuccino.org/discuss/2011/10/19/cappuccino-training-course-ideveloper-tv/

======
jonpaul
As a person who's used Cappuccino a bit, I'm really surprised that it hasn't
gained more traction. The apps that you can create with it look stunning. It
has a lot of functionality out of the box; it's really a cool framework.

I bought one to show my support for the community. Hopefully more people will
get involved in Cappuccino development. Thanks for making this.

~~~
johnfox
Many thanks for the kind words. We had a great time making the video, even
though I had to personally suffer some great indignities during the filming:

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7bVWVlqXNC0>
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kjbJqR8VGrU>

------
tambourine_man
Could you include a teaser video?

~~~
johnfox
Heyyyyyyy Mr. Tambourine Man: many people have asked for this. I'm pretty sure
that an excerpt video is in the works.

------
wavephorm
It still surprises me that people love Objective-C so much that they wanted to
create an ObjC-to-JavaScript compiler. Not the direction I would have taken
though.

~~~
hokua
But its not an Obj-C to javascript compiler: its Objective-J, a entirely new
language that is a strict superset of Javascript: pure Javascript is also
valid Obj-J. You wouldnt call Objective-C an "Objective C to C compiler" since
valid C is Objective-C.

Contrast this with GWT, which is a Java to Javascript compiler. Unless you
wrap it in a native method, you dont write javascript with GWT: i.e. GWT is a
Java-Javascript compiler, not a new language like Obj-J

